# модификация баяна Левша



## kirlev (21 Июн 2012)

очень скудно звучит пиколка на баяне Левша, хотя цельнопланочный. есть ли какая возможность исправить эту неприятнотность. может замен планок? есть с концертной Тулы.


----------



## ze_go (22 Июн 2012)

переворот пикколки


----------



## Jupiter (22 Июн 2012)

ze_go писал:


> "переворот" пикколки



Может помочь,хотя тоже "визг поросячий" иногда вылезет,хоть и аккорд академичный в сравнении с Юпитеровскими


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Июн 2012)

Сейчас в работе "Левша". Переворачивать пикколку некуда, т.к. она на верху лежит плошмя, и ещё к тому же верхние планки приклеены к резонаторам. 
А может банально отрегулировать голоса на пикколо? Не исключено, что в результате предыдущей настройки их погнули (постоянно с этим сталкиваюсь).


----------



## ze_go (22 Июн 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Переворачивать пикколку некуда


точно. она ж там лежачая... :biggrin:


----------

